
Show HN: Repainting the Past with Distributed Machine Learning and Docker - alexellisuk
https://dockercon.docker.com/watch/1sEyvPTJuVUADbbLYJLpi8
======
alexellisuk
I wanted to submit this talk by Fin and Oli from the UK (both of them are 18)
- we collaborated on a technical prototype for converting black and white
video to color. More in the link.

~~~
brudgers
clicking on the Play icon displays a signup.

~~~
alexellisuk
Yes that's unfortunate choice of tool by Docker Inc, but you can enter any
garbage.

